# phptraid und PHP Update



## liquidbeats (25. Februar 2005)

*The Software requires atleast PHP 4.1.3.*
the Software wont work on this server, update PHP or change Server.


Ich wollte jetzt mal nachfragen wie und wo ich meine PHP version Updaten kann.
wenn ich unter PHP net die aktuelle PHP Version ziehe weiß ich Ehrlich gesagt nix damit anzufangen  

wär Super wenn mir da jemand Helfen könnte.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Was genau hast Du denn da gezogen?
Den Source-Code oder die Windows-Binaries?
Welches OS ueberhaupt? Und welcher Webserver?

Fragen ueber Fragen...


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Februar 2005)

Ok danke .. deine Gegenfrage Löste das Problem
Ich habe etwas gepennt und den erst besten Link gedrückt
*Complete Source Code*
Man sollte auch mal die augen öffnen.
ist nicht ganz mein tag heut.

Besten Dank, PHP Version is nu UpToDate 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Jaja, Augen auf beim Eierkauf.


----------

